# Dave P`s hospital results.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

well after my spell in hospital a couple of weeks or so ago, I have had the biopsy and blood test results.
Panic over. It appears that the problem was just the ulcer and nothing more sinister.

I have to have the camera trick, Your tube done again to ensure that the ulcer has healed completely.

The specialist believes the culprit to have been Naproxen which I had taken for an attack of gout a couple of weeks earlier.


Dave p


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Brilliant news Dave! Get fully well soon!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very pleased to hear that, now you can get out with the snowballs and have enjoy yourself :lol: :lol: 

It must be a great relief and a great weight of your mind,  

Dave


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Great news....bet you'll sleep soundly tonight!


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Good news Dave, keep smiling


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice one  

Get planning your m/home trips


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Glad to hear it, I've still got one squealing brake when you've got a minute
:lol: 

PS Anytime before 31 Jan when we head for Spain.

Mike


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Brilliant news Dave, you must be very relieved.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

So we cant have your stuff after all?

Congrats on the good news


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Tezmcd said:


> So we cant have your stuff after all?


 :lol:

Great stuff Dave. The thing that gets me is that I bet you now feel happier than before it all started!

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Wonderful news Dave! 

I quite recently was awaiting the result of a biopsy and when the hospital rang to tell me everything was clear and normal, it was such a relief! I know just how happy and relieved you will be feeling today and I am delighted for you I really am!  

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Good News Dave so you can relax again and get into the Subscribers Bar and really go to town. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was hoping to take lady p to Holland for the spring bulb festivals, but that coincides with world superbikes at Assen.
Could possibly combine both.
Then in May we may try Moto Gp at Le Mans. But that coincides with British superbikes at our local circuit Cadwell.
Assen Motogp falls in June.

Gosh If i only had some money we could do them all.
MickeCo dont take mh to Fiat for sqeeling brake they will take your wallet. turn the radio up.
Now to tune this new tv in.

thanks all

Dave p


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Dave. I had exactly the same problem due to Naproxen which is a powerful anti-inflamatory. I was told that the problem could have been avoided had my GP prescribed Omerapozole which is intended to line the stomach prior to taking Naproxen. 

The tube down the throat is very unpleasant. Some elected to have it done under anaesthetic but I told them just to do it. Its anaestehetic for me if I need it done again.

Apart from ther ulcer they also found I had a hiatus hernia which I didn't know I had.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Great news Dave!

Isn't gout a rich man's disease?

Regards,

Graham


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Very good news, You must be so relieved, all the best, Frank


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Galathae


The docs put me on Lansaprazole to reduce stomach acid
Advised to avoid any kind of meat pies, pork pies ,sausage rolls, any ready meals like lasagne that contain processed meats.
Sage and onion stuffing and mince pies.A reduction in alcohol intake, which was not exsesive anyway.
In short all the things that a man finds healthy :lol: 

I did not feel any discomfort with the first camera inspection.

Dave p


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I was hoping to take lady p to Holland for the spring bulb festivals, but that coincides with world superbikes at Assen.
> Could possibly combine both.
> Then in May we may try Moto Gp at Le Mans. But that coincides with British superbikes at our local circuit Cadwell.
> Assen Motogp falls in June.
> ...


 great news Dave, Forget bikes at Le Mans come to 24hr race instead, we will all meet up!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh Graham how i wish it was.

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Health*

Great news, but what is the camera job?

Russell


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

It is called a gastroscopy. It is a camera down the throat, through the oesophagus and into the stomach. A rather unpleasant sensation but better than invasive surgery to see what is going on!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Russell as explaind by pre reply.
A bit like doing the can can and apearing on Your tube.
I couldn`t spell osofagus or the spoctomy thing.
I never felt anythiong when the first one was done. I just wanted assurance that a wide angle lens was not being used and the camera had only been used from the top :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

That is good news Dave.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi Russell as explaind by pre reply.
> A bit like doing the can can and apearing on Your tube.
> I couldn`t spell osofagus or the spoctomy thing.
> I never felt anythiong when the first one was done. I just wanted assurance that a wide angle lens was not being used and the camera had only been used from the top :wink:
> ...


I had the double done but I made sure the down was done before the up, it did taste funny though? It must have been the curry!

Graham


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Dave,
good news, your shoulders probably weigh a lot lighter now.
Keep up all that useful posting,
lala


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Fresh Black cherries contain a natural cure for gout.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

ramblingon said:


> Fresh Black cherries contain a natural cure for gout.


And you'd have to be rich to afford them at this time of year! :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Woohoo mega brilliant news Mr DTP, am sooo pleased for you. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the tips.
I have a Black cherry yoghurt every night, followed by a nice cognac :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Glad to hear it was good news Dave.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Very pleased to hear all is OK Dave, Alan.


----------



## 118959 (Dec 24, 2008)

Brilliant news.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Good news Dave, go enjoy . 


Phil


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Great news - not just for the diagnosis - results like this make us especially appreciate all we have. Enjoy the rest of your life    

Sue


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Great news Dave, you can start planning hols again!

IH :wave: for Mavis


----------

